
How Nasa brought the monstrous F-1 'moon rocket' engine back to life (2013) - rmason
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-04/16/f-1-moon-rocket/viewall
======
DrScump
Fascinating.

The original Ars Technica article, with more visuals, is here:

[http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/04/how-nasa-brought-
the-...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/04/how-nasa-brought-the-
monstrous-f-1-moon-rocket-back-to-life/)

